# **** Devil Birds



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

They are always taunting me. Never seen one in the field but now they are taking up residence in my backyard out of season.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Those little buggers.... I remember the first couple of years hunting them I had hiked my backside off and never seen a bird or so much as a feather, track, or droppings. Then one Saturday I was out at the South Utah County transfer station and there was a covey running around out there! Didn't feel accidental, you know? Felt like they had been watching and waiting just for me.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Gorgeous birds that seem to have a sense of irony. And add asphalt roofs to habitat list now 🤣


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

That's cool ya have a covey hangin around. I'm thinking someone's pen raised birds escaped. Hope they stick around for ya.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd bet you dimes to dollars they have cross bred with Eurasians. That's the only explanation I can up with for the Devils to taunt you like that.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm guessing pen raised as well. It allowed me to get within five feet.

And I'm grateful for it hanging out here. Just hilarious.


----------

